# Wife Support



## ArborSmithNw (Dec 31, 2009)

So I was just wondering how many of you Tree Service Fellows utilize the support & intelligence of your nicer looking counterparts to operate & manage your outfits?

Are there major bennefits or drawbacks? I would imagine both exist & both could be extremes!

Just like to hear how it may or may not work for others.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Jan 1, 2010)

My wife and I have been working together cutting trees for about 9 years.We started out with a bucket truck and a 12' trailer.Now we have a bucket truck,chipper truck,chipper,crane truck,dump truck,bobcat,stump grinder,and log splitter.We built a 50 x 72 shop this year(2009) and will start upgrading our equipment in(2010).I still get a kick out of watching her drive and operate the equipment...our customers do too.:jawdrop:.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Jan 2, 2010)

The day I have to work with my wife is the day I quit working.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 2, 2010)

ctrees4$ said:


> My wife and I have been working together cutting trees for about 9 years.We started out with a bucket truck and a 12' trailer.Now we have a bucket truck,chipper truck,chipper,crane truck,dump truck,bobcat,stump grinder,and log splitter.We built a 50 x 72 shop this year(2009) and will start upgrading our equipment in(2010).I still get a kick out of watching her drive and operate the equipment...our customers do too.:jawdrop:.






TheLumberJack said:


> The day I have to work with my wife is the day I quit working.






So there ya go! Both ends of the spectrum!


Your mileage may vary!


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## highasatree (Jan 2, 2010)

my wife stays at home and answers the phone and relays messages back to us. My sister-in-law works out in the field with us and is a great worker and public relations spokesperson for us. Shes smart and really good lookin. She can smooth out many different neighbour confrontations or questions from nosey onlookers with a smile.View attachment 120265


----------



## pinesfarm (Jan 2, 2010)

i know of a very successful firewood operation in my area where his wife runs the whole thing they buy the wood rent the land run a processor and she does everything from loading logs to operating the processor to delivering.

its quite a sight


----------



## gwiley (Jan 2, 2010)

Although I don't do trees for a living, my wife is the one who found the used Bobcat and convinced me to buy it. How many women would PUSH their husbands to get a skid steer without expecting to use it to make money?

Whenever I use the Bobcat to clear land or grade for driveway/road expansion she gets all excited.....man I love that machine


----------



## ArborSmithNw (Jan 2, 2010)

It's funny, a scab that I had the unfortunate pleasure of meeting a few years back had a wife that he would send up trees. It was the most insane thing I had ever seen. She was Russian or something and was virtually his slave, he'd cry about a back ache and send her up a ladder & tie her off with some trucking rope from the home depot! I turned that guy in so many times... last I knew he was relocated to Seattle.

The reason I had originally posted was that my longtime girlfriend & I are looking to create a new LLC & join forces. She is 2 courses away from her masters in business so I figured it couldn't hurt!

I just didn't know if there were more horror stories than tales of matrimonial business bliss! I suppose anytime a client can talk to a lovely dame vs. a brute-ish tree guy has to be a plus!

Cheers.


----------



## ArborSmithNw (Jan 2, 2010)

gwiley said:


> Whenever I use the Bobcat to clear land or grade for driveway/road expansion she gets all excited.....man I love that machine



We call that one right there a keeper!


----------



## gwiley (Jan 2, 2010)

ArborSmithNw said:


> We call that one right there a keeper!



Married almost 19 years now - can't wait to see what the next 20 are like


----------



## ArborSmithNw (Jan 2, 2010)

gwiley said:


> Married almost 19 years now - can't wait to see what the next 20 are like



Well from what I hear, it's either armageddon or doomsday! But at least you have one hell of a lady to share it with!


----------

